# الفرق بين Fcu وahu



## الفاتح علي (7 نوفمبر 2007)

1-السعة : 
FCU < 4000CFM 
AHU > 4000CFM 

2-التركيب:
FCU تركب داخل ال False ceiling
AHU يركب داخل الغرف او في السطح

3-الموتور:
FCU irect driven motor
AHU :Belt driven motor
ارجو ان تكون مقارنة مفيدة


----------



## الدكة (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ممكن أضيف نقطة مهمة الآ وهي :
4. الفلترة:
Fcu تحتوي على عدد (1) فلتر ،نسبة الفلترة فيها تصل كحد أعلي 30% .
Ahu تحتوي على عدد(2) فلتر او اكثر احياناً، وتصل نسبة الفلتر (1) الى 30% اما الفلتر (2) الى 95% .


----------



## الفاتح علي (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*فعلا عضو فعال*

جزاك الله خير على الاضافة القيمة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (25 فبراير 2009)

وال AHU ممكن يوجد بها وحده ترطيب ولا توجد في fcu


----------



## طلال شعبان (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
وحدة معالجة الهواء a h u يتم تركيب انظمة القفل ((مكافحة الحرائق )) و هذة الميزة لا توجد فى الفان كويل .


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (26 فبراير 2009)

بتزاكرو من ورايا؟؟؟؟.....طيييييييب.....


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 فبراير 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> بتزاكرو من ورايا؟؟؟؟.....طيييييييب.....


 :d
شوفت ينفع كده يعني :8:​


----------



## محمد رمزي عليوه (2 مارس 2009)

اضافه اخري وهي أن fcu قسم واحد اما AHU فانها عده اقسام مثل قسم المروحه وقسم ملف التبريد وقسم الفلتر وممكن اضافه اقسام اخري حسي الطلب مثل قسم الترطيب وقسم التسخين ومن الممكن ان تطلب من المصنع ابعادا معينه تناسب المكان المطلوب وضعه فيه


----------



## zanitty (2 مارس 2009)

الفاتح علي قال:


> 1-السعة :
> FCU < 4000CFM
> AHU > 4000CFM
> 
> ...


 طبعا ده كلام جميل بس احب اقول ان احيانا ال AHU بيركب فى ال false ceiling و انا عملت مشروع مصنع ادويه و كانت فوق السقف المستعار عشان كانت المساحه فوق السقف اكتر من 3 متر


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

ويوجد انواع من ahu يوجد بها ملف تسخين وكذلك فى fcu بس بنسب اقل وحسب الحاجة


----------



## A.MEGUD (16 أبريل 2009)

ومعظم او يكاد كل ahu يركب له duct اما fcu لس الكل بل حسب الحاجة


----------



## ابو بيدو (16 أبريل 2009)

_والله انتم ناس ذى العسل_
ال ahu بيركب لها مكسنج بوكس لخلط الراجع مع الفريش والضبط بدنابر
ال fcu تاخذ الراجع على طول عن طريق جريلات الراجع


----------



## ابو بيدو (16 أبريل 2009)

ال ahu ممكن استخدمها لتغذية فريش اير فقط للمكان المكيف
ال fcu فقط تقلب الهواء داخل المكان المكيف (مع تبريده طبعا) يعنى بتحتاج معها الى مصدر تهوية للمكان


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

نقطة مهمة جدا ، وهى سعات الـ ahu تصل إلى 75 طن ومائة ومائة وخمسون وأكثر 
لكن معظم الـ fcu سعاتها صغيرة 5 أو 6 أو أكثر ولكن ليس بحجم الـ ahu
والـ fcu تستخدم عادة لزيادة أو تعويض المبانى التى لاتكفى فيها سعات الـ ahu

ومثال على ذلك عملت بمشروع كان الـ ahu فيه 75 طن تبريد وبعد عمل مراجعة على الحسابات وجدت أنها غير كافية للمبني لذلك تم تركيب وحدتين أخريتين من fcu كلا منهما 6 طن للتعويض ​


----------



## sam6 (19 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان اضيف ان AHU , FCU متماثلين فى معظم الاستخدامات لكن AHU تستخدم فى نطاق اوسعmulti zones كذلك يمكن وضعها فوق الديكور ويمكن عمل Belt driven motor) FCU
كما ان FCU ليست فقط لتعويض الحمل الزائد فقد قمت بتنفيذ مشروع فندق وكل الغرف مصممة FCU 
الاختلاف هو فى تركيب البايبات bypass و الكنترول حيث يجب تركيب starter panel على AHU ولا يحتاج للFCU و الفلاتر 
ارجوا ان يستفيد الجميع من المعلومات البسيطه
اخوكم م. هيثم


----------



## علاء الغنام (20 أبريل 2009)

_جزاكم الله عز وجل كل الخير_


----------



## hasona8040 (21 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
والله يا اخوانى انتم تفيدونى بمعلومات كان الواحد فعلا محتجلها
وممكن اضيف انى فية انواع من ahu تكون سعتها قليلة بس دة مش مقياس اساسى ولكن الfcu هو وحدة ملف ( كويل و مروحة ) سوء سخن او بارد ولكن الahu بها اكثر من مروحة سوء ال supply او ال return وممكن يكون فيها اكثر من كويل سوء سخن وا بارد ويكون فية جهاز ازالة الرطوبة وممكن يركب له سخانات كهرباء او اعادة تسخين بس


----------



## hanooo2010 (22 أبريل 2009)

واللهى الكلام بتعكم ده جميل قوى ومفيد بس انا حبيت ازود واعلق واقول ان الفان كويل fcu fan coil unit ممكن تركب ايضا على الارض ويكون شكاها ذى جهاز التكييف الاسبلت الارضى


----------



## حسام محمد (23 أبريل 2009)

الله عليكون يا احلى شباب بالمنتدى 
موفقين ان شاء الله


----------



## egystorm (25 أبريل 2009)

ال fcu سهل التحكم فى الحمل الحرارى الخاص بالمكان وتستخدم مع الغرف الغير متشابهة فى الظروف المعرضة ليها زى الشمس والاجهزة وخلافة اما الahu تستخدم فى الاماكن المتشابها فى الظروف المعرضة ليها كالشمس وخلافة .


----------



## السيد احمد (5 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (5 أبريل 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية جميعاً


----------



## خادم محمد (5 أبريل 2010)

thank you


----------



## abolayth (5 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين
ممكن الإيضاح عن موضوع تركيب وحدة Packaged unit بما يخص الارتفاع عن سطح الأرض، إذا كانت فتحات الدكت يجب أن تكون على ارتفاع أربعة أمتار والوحدة 17 طن تبريدي و10500 CFM.


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (5 أبريل 2010)

fcu "s air throw تكون أقل من air throw الخاصة من ahu


----------



## غطف (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي يوسف الجديد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## علي يوسف الجديد (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ايه الفرق بين ahu, ch


----------



## mech_mahmoud (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه
اللهم بارك لنا في هذا المنتدى واعضاء هذا المنتدى


----------



## romiooo7 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوريييييين يا شباب بجد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mohameed (27 سبتمبر 2010)

فتحة الهواء النقى توجد هنا وهناك لا توجد


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:20:الahuتركب في المكان تكون سعته اكتر من 10طن اماfcuتركب في الاماكن التي تكون سعتها اقل من 10 طن 


مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> نقطة مهمة جدا ، وهى سعات الـ ahu تصل إلى 75 طن ومائة ومائة وخمسون وأكثر
> لكن معظم الـ fcu سعاتها صغيرة 5 أو 6 أو أكثر ولكن ليس بحجم الـ ahu
> والـ fcu تستخدم عادة لزيادة أو تعويض المبانى التى لاتكفى فيها سعات الـ ahu
> 
> ومثال على ذلك عملت بمشروع كان الـ ahu فيه 75 طن تبريد وبعد عمل مراجعة على الحسابات وجدت أنها غير كافية للمبني لذلك تم تركيب وحدتين أخريتين من fcu كلا منهما 6 طن للتعويض ​


----------



## زياد كرم (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي هذه الافاده القيمه


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (27 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خادم محمد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اعتبروني مثل أخيكم الصغير 
يا أحبابي مبدأ العمل في الثنتين واحد لكن الحجم و مصطلح من الشركة 
أنا أستطيع إني أركب electric heater في fcu و وحدة ترطيب و عادي و بتشتغل وبظلو اسمها fan coil 

أنا بلخص شيء مبدأ العمل واحد و الشركة بتختلف في تسميتها مثل ما بدها


----------



## خادم محمد (28 سبتمبر 2010)

و أنا آسف إني ما شكرتكم بالبداية


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشاركات كلها جميلة وتسلموووو يا باش مهندسين


----------



## mayfars (11 يناير 2011)

شكر ا ياشباب وللامام دائما


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

نقاش رائع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## goor20 (21 يناير 2011)

shukran


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 يناير 2011)

فى تصنيف لahu من حيث السعة
الموديل السعةcfm القدرة (الحصان)
وحدات جاهزة 800 :500000 0.25 :100
وحدات تجميع بالمصنع 125000:1000 500:10
وحدات تجميع بالمكان 800000:10000 2500:100


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يناير 2011)

medoo2011m قال:


> فى تصنيف لahu من حيث السعة
> الموديل السعةcfm القدرة (الحصان)
> وحدات جاهزة 800 :500000 0.25 :100
> وحدات تجميع بالمصنع 125000:1000 500:10
> وحدات تجميع بالمكان 800000:10000 2500:100


 
السلام عليكم
هل لك ان تعيد كتابة هذه المشاركة على شكل جدول لاهميتها
لم افهمها جيدا
يمكن ان تضعها فى ملف اكسيل 
و تضغط الملف و ترفعه مرفقات
و لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 يناير 2011)

ان شاء الله اكتابها السبت علشان عندى امتحان لحد الساعة 2 ظهرا 
ادعولى


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يناير 2011)

medoo2011m قال:


> ان شاء الله اكتابها السبت علشان عندى امتحان لحد الساعة 2 ظهرا
> ادعولى


 
 و هو كذلك و ربنا يوفقك و شد حيلك
اللهم لاسهل الا ما جعلته سهلا و انت تجعل الصعب اذا شئت سهلا
اللهم يسر عليه و على اخواننا الامتحانات و يسرها يا رب العالمين​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

*تقسيم وحدة مناولة الهواء من حيث السعة*

ولك اللى طلبته يا بشمهندس 
وربنا يوافقك​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (22 يناير 2011)

*مواصفات وحدة مناولة الهواء*

وكمان هدية منى المواصفات التى على اساسها يتم أختيار وحدة مناولة الهواء
:63:


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا كثير
و فى ميزان حسناتك
اخبار الامتحان يا هندسة ان شاء الله يكون سهل
نتمنى لك كل التوفيق


----------



## باسم الطيب (24 أبريل 2011)

وانا كمان عملت مشروع كانت فيه الـ ahu راكبه فوق السقف فى سقف بينى للمعدات


----------



## محمد سلامه الراضى (24 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم علما


----------



## Badran Mohammed (24 أبريل 2011)

اخواني اضافة مفيدة
انا عملت في مستشفى قديم منذ 1986 وقد نفذته شركة يابانية الطابق الارض والاول وضعوا AHU وفي الطوابق المتبقية وضعوا FCU ولكن السوال الذي كان يدور في عقلي هو لماذا لم يضعوا FCU في الارضي علما انه بالامكان وضع مثل هكذا منظومة لان الطنية بحدود الـFCu
انتظر المشاركة في الاجابة؟علما انني بعد التفكير توصلت الى المغزى الرئيسي من عدم وضع FCU
تقبلوا تقديري


----------



## eng.alkasser (24 أبريل 2011)

Ahu فيها صندوق خلط الهواء الراجع مع الفريش ولا يوجد صندوق خلط هواء في الfcu.


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (1 يونيو 2011)

احب ان اضيف ان ahu يركب لها mix box لخلط الراجع مع fresh air والضبط بالدانبر اما fcu تاخذ الراجع على طول عن طريق الجريلات ---وكذلك ahu سعتها تصلمن75 طن الى 150 طن اواكثر ولكن fcu سعتها صغيرة تصل من 5 الى6طن او اكثر وتستخدم لزيادة او تعويض المبانى


----------



## mohamed mech (31 أغسطس 2014)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> اخواني اضافة مفيدة
> انا عملت في مستشفى قديم منذ 1986 وقد نفذته شركة يابانية الطابق الارض والاول وضعوا AHU وفي الطوابق المتبقية وضعوا FCU ولكن السوال الذي كان يدور في عقلي هو لماذا لم يضعوا FCU في الارضي علما انه بالامكان وضع مثل هكذا منظومة لان الطنية بحدود الـFCu
> انتظر المشاركة في الاجابة؟علما انني بعد التفكير توصلت الى المغزى الرئيسي من عدم وضع FCU
> تقبلوا تقديري



[FONT=&quot]اعتقد و الله أعلم [/FONT]​ 1- [FONT=&quot]بغرض أن يكون المبنى موجب الضغط خاصة فى الدور الارضى لوجود إتصال مباشر مع الخارج[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT=&quot]بغرض امكانية التحكم فى الهواء مركزيا فى حالة و جود عدوى فى قسم الطوراى على سبيل المثال ( فى حالة العدوى يتم تحويل الوحدات الى هواء جديد كلى و طرد كافة الهواء الراجع)[/FONT]​ اعتقد و الله أعلم 


بغرض أن يكون المبنى موجب الضغط خاصة فى الدور الارضى لوجود إتصال مباشر مع الخارج
بغرض امكانية التحكم فى الهواء مركزيا فى حالة و جود عدوى فى قسم الطوراى على سبيل المثال ( فى حالة العدوى يتم تحويل الوحدات الى هواء جديد كلى و طرد كافة الهواء الراجع)


----------



## ME2011 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

أرى أن تصميم المستشفى له علاقة بتوضع الـ ahu و fcu.


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 سبتمبر 2014)

mohamed mech قال:


> [FONT="]اعتقد و الله أعلم [/FONT][/RIGHT] [RIGHT][FONT=Calibri]1- [/FONT][FONT="]بغرض أن يكون المبنى موجب الضغط خاصة فى الدور الارضى لوجود إتصال مباشر مع الخارج[/FONT]​ 2- [FONT="]بغرض امكانية التحكم فى الهواء مركزيا فى حالة و جود عدوى فى قسم الطوراى على سبيل المثال ( فى حالة العدوى يتم تحويل الوحدات الى هواء جديد كلى و طرد كافة الهواء الراجع)[/FONT]​ اعتقد و الله أعلم
> 
> 
> بغرض أن يكون المبنى موجب الضغط خاصة فى الدور الارضى لوجود إتصال مباشر مع الخارج
> بغرض امكانية التحكم فى الهواء مركزيا فى حالة و جود عدوى فى قسم الطوراى على سبيل المثال ( فى حالة العدوى يتم تحويل الوحدات الى هواء جديد كلى و طرد كافة الهواء الراجع)



شكراً مهندس محمد على الاجابة وفعلا هذه هي الاجابة الصحيحة .
وهذه هي الفلسفة من تنوع اجهزة التبريد والتكييف حيث ان لكل جهاز له وظيفة لا يقوم بها جهاز اخر فنرى مثلا الفرق بين Ceiling Cassette&Ceiling Concealed Duct حيث ان الفرق الجوهري هو في انهاء الديكور بشكل جيد يلائم ديكور الحيز المطلوب تكييفه و على الرغم من ان كلا الجهازيين يوضعان في السقف (نقطة تشابه) ولكن الكاسيت يكون ظاهراً (الاختلاف) والدكت المخفي يكون غير ظاهر ويربط معه دكت ثم ديفيوزر .
شكراً مهندس محمد مرة ثانية بصراحة انا كنت نسيت الموضوع وانت قمت بتذكيري


----------



## م رفيق المقيد (4 سبتمبر 2014)

اذا سمحتوا لي بالاضافة هنا مع كامل الاحترام
اولا الفرق الجوهري بين ahu و fcu هو كما ذكره بعض الاخوة فى الردود السابقة و هو وجود صندوق الخلط حيث ان ahu يمكن ان تزود المكان بنسبة محددة و متغيرة من الهواء النقي
ثانيا : بالنسبة للمستشفى يا اخ بدران فأن استخدام ال ahu فى الدور الارضي هو بسبب طبيعة استخدام الدور الارضي فى المستشفى حيث غالبا ما تكون عيادات خارجية و اسعاف مما يستلزم التغذية بالهواء النقي سواء بنسبة محددة او 100%
اما الادوار العلوية فتستخدم fcu لغرف المرضى و المكاتب , و لو راجعت التصميم ستجد فرع من الهواء النقي مغذي لكل غرفة تستخدم fcu , حيث ان الحمل الرئيسي للغرف تتحمله ال fcu و يتم تغذية الغرف بالهواء النقي عبر و حدة ahu رئيسية تغذي مجموعة من الغرف بالهواء النقي.

عذرا للاطالة و لكن الموضوع استوجب ذلك
تحياتي


----------



## gamalepraheem (4 سبتمبر 2014)

ahu وحدة منولة 

fcu فلكون يونت


----------



## Badran Mohammed (4 سبتمبر 2014)

م رفيق المقيد قال:


> اذا سمحتوا لي بالاضافة هنا مع كامل الاحترام
> اولا الفرق الجوهري بين ahu و fcu هو كما ذكره بعض الاخوة فى الردود السابقة و هو وجود صندوق الخلط حيث ان ahu يمكن ان تزود المكان بنسبة محددة و متغيرة من الهواء النقي
> ثانيا : بالنسبة للمستشفى يا اخ بدران فأن استخدام ال ahu فى الدور الارضي هو بسبب طبيعة استخدام الدور الارضي فى المستشفى حيث غالبا ما تكون عيادات خارجية و اسعاف مما يستلزم التغذية بالهواء النقي سواء بنسبة محددة او 100%
> اما الادوار العلوية فتستخدم fcu لغرف المرضى و المكاتب , و لو راجعت التصميم ستجد فرع من الهواء النقي مغذي لكل غرفة تستخدم fcu , حيث ان الحمل الرئيسي للغرف تتحمله ال fcu و يتم تغذية الغرف بالهواء النقي عبر و حدة ahu رئيسية تغذي مجموعة من الغرف بالهواء النقي.
> ...



شكرا اخ رفيق على المداخلة علما انني اعرف الشئ الذي ذكرته وهي مذكورة في كتاب الاشري الخاص بالمستشفيات


----------



## التملابى (1 فبراير 2015)

:28:


----------



## فراس الاعظمي (8 مارس 2015)

اجدتم وبارك الله بكم وزادكم علما
احببت ان اضيف شيئا عساه ان يكون مهما بالنسبة لسحب التيار الكهربائي فالـfcu عادة ماتكون single phase اي ان تيارها المسحوب قليل
بينما اغلب الـahu تكون 3-phase اي ان تيارها المسحوب اعلى وان كانت بعض الدافعات صغيرة السعة قد تكون single phase
اي ان التيار المسحوب للدافعة ahu هو اكبر من fcu


----------

